# Anyone used a dogmatic with their cockapoo?



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

I'm wondering if this may help Alfie to stop pulling on his lead all the time. He is constantly pulling and altho we praise when he is walking right it is not very often. 

I've heard about dogmatic but never used one.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it is a variation on the haltie, not a fan of them as all the dogs doo s rub their face with their paws or on the ground or on the side of your leg trying to get it off. 

my girls haited tha halti, and would run away, when i picked it up.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Dogmatic is not like a halti. 
Its a fixed head collar like a horse one. 
To be honest with my Dalmatian it was bloody superb.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh they look interesting, just googled them!!

And as for dogs trying to get halti's off, i've seen many dogs being walked with them quite happily and my friend who has a Springer said it was the only thing that stopped him pulling.

I'd never seen those dogmatic harnesses but I'll be looking out for them now!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Not seen a Dogmatic but they sound interesting. As JulesB has said with her friends and their springer, Luna also used to pull like a steam train but we then got her a Gencon Head collar. She never tries to paw yer head, rub the ground or my legs and she is now a different dog on her walks. She even wore it at training last week for the first time and was the best at heel walking (and the trainer said how she had really improved with it)


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

You just never know what will suit your dog. I tried a gencon with Dylan and he absolutely hated it and wouldn't move until he had pulled it off. I find that the only thing that semi-works is just being very strict with him. He knows he mustn't pull but just finds it sooo hard not to! You can see he's really trying - he keeps looking at me and jumps back as soon as I stop, but when he's excited he is just compelled to hurry! If I walk really slowly then he stays at heel, but when I speed up he rushes ahead. He's definitely getting better though, and never pulls much.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I was considering a halti as Maggie isn't great at start of walks or when in a new place she really pulls. I'm concerned about this when the ice comes. Once we get about half way thru the Walk she settled down and walks nicely tho. We used a halti on our collie and she hated it at first but with a bit of perseverance stopped caring. Emma x


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Emma said:


> I was considering a halti as Maggie isn't great at start of walks or when in a new place she really pulls. I'm concerned about this when the ice comes. Once we get about half way thru the Walk she settled down and walks nicely tho. We used a halti on our collie and she hated it at first but with a bit of perseverance stopped caring. Emma x


I used a Halti with one of my cockers who had spinal problema. When I held it up he would push his nose through by himself. However, he did fight it in the early days but once he accepted it that was it. With my cockapoo Beau I use the canny collar and he doesn't mind it at all. I think that once the dog knows you have the upperhand they stop trying to push the boundaries. xx


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

do people who use these types of leads/collers intend to use them forever or is used to start a dog off, with the long term aim to use a normal lead?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

puppylove said:


> I used a Halti with one of my cockers who had spinal problema. When I held it up he would push his nose through by himself. However, he did fight it in the early days but once he accepted it that was it. With my cockapoo Beau I use the canny collar and he doesn't mind it at all. I think that once the dog knows you have the upperhand they stop trying to push the boundaries. xx


Puppylove would you recommend .. Halti or canny collar? 

Agree some dogs need this control aid and it is important for owners to have the upperhand and control .. 

A friend of mine has a 2 year old lab, she started using the Halti collar and wishes she had used it from the beginning ... her lab never pulls now and is a pleasure to walk  happy owner and happy dog ...


----------

